

NodeUp - Node.js Podcast - cjm
http://nodeup.com/3

======
granitepail
I don't have time to look into the actual project, but a few comments on the
web site. The logo is quite nice (really, I like it a lot), but the page
design is so sparse it's hard to read. One's eyes don't really have anything
to focus on -- there are no clear lines or markers of any kind to help divide
the page. Honestly, in my first few glances I thought your "Subscribe to..."
options were actually Google ads!

------
figital
I tuned in yesterday for the last 30 minutes. Well worth anyone's while on a
Lazy Sunday. +1

------
omaranto
Why does each episode have its own subscribe links? It makes it seem like you
would need to subscribe to each own separately to hear them all.

